# Norfolk Line Special Offer with CC



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Found on outandabout forum(credit where credit due) - CC special offer for up to 8m motorhome for £27 each way from5/01/10 - 15/12/10 booked before 31/01/10 restrictions - outbound on a Sunday return on a Friday.

Just had a quote for easter 28 Mar - 9 Apr £54.02

regards Karen


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

There's a flyer and a half page advert in the latest CC comic Karen. They are extending the offer from last year, and it's a good one. 

Do other members realise you can travel at *any time of day for the same tarrif* on those Sunday-out and Friday-return bookings?

That means whatever time you return to the terminal at Dunkerque (_we never seem to time it just right!_  ) they will let you on the next available boat at no extra charge, even if it's a more expensive sailing than the one you booked. Suits both parties of course, since they want to get you out of the way as soon as possible.

My friend did exactly that last year in his caravan, and he said they were more than happy to let him onto the next boat.

You do have to be a CC member of course! :wink:

Dave


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Must be good, hubby is allowing us to go away at Easter but can only let us go for the 5 days - France here I come. Anyone know of any decent sites aires around Brittany? Or would Keukenhof be worth a visit at that time of year?

karen


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi again Karen

Yes and yes!!

I'd say Keukenhof, since Brittany will be just as nice later in the year, and if you have only five days it's too far anyway. It doesn't look a long way on the map, but the drive from Dunkerque to anywhere nice in Brittany ruins a day each way, even if you leg it!

It's around 400 miles!! 8O 

Keukenhof gardens are wonderful, and it's well worth touring around a bit as the countryside is lovely with all the fields of tulips etc. in bloom as far as the eye can see.

There are also a lot of Garden Centres which have their own displays, and where you can buy bulbs. I don't know if there are any import restrictions, but it's not a problem anyway as they will post the bulbs to you when they are ready.

With luck the weather will be good as well. Last time we were there I had too much to drink with a lunchtime meal and took a snooze in glorious sunshine on the restaurant back lawn . . . at the invitation of the proprietor whose fault it was I got plastered!! 8O 8O 

He was a great chap and we got chatting over a beer - as you do. I expect his wife has forgiven him by now, but he got some stick at the time since he was pretty blotto as well!! :roll: 

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

P.S. Where did the 2p come from? :? :? 

two times 27 quid = £54?

Dave :?


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Dunno - maybe admin!!!!!!!!!

We went to Kuekenof a few years ago. Easter time but via the bus as we were in Amsterdam(flew over, before we had the van). Can't remember whether it was an early Easter, but there wasn't too much to see, although we enjoyed it. I think the bulbs were just coming out.

Where might be a good place to stay? any recommendations will be looked at thoroughly.

regards

Karen


----------



## neilanddot (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Caggsie, Yes I saw this, looks very good, also there doesn't seem any quibbles about length and...height? Anybody found any other offers to match it Neil


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

neilanddot said:


> Hi Caggsie, Yes I saw this, looks very good, also there doesn't seem any quibbles about length and...height? Anybody found any other offers to match it Neil


Sea France is cheaper if your van is not very long Neil.

£36.20 return with the MHF discount, but their boats nearly always have at least one coachload of hyper-active kids and there are restrictions on the sailing times (and days probably?) to get that price.

Ooohh errrr!! 8O 8O

Change that to "*were cheaper*"! :roll:

I just tried to check it out for you by "booking" the same crossing we are already on, but for a longer van.

Our crossing (with our sized van) now costs £69, so I suspect all the cheapie tickets for that time have been sold already.

Could still be worth a browse though, as other sailings may still have cheap tickets available!

Dave


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

The best price I can get from Norfolkline is £90 return and that is for an 8 meter van.

P&O at the moment I can get £63 return for an 8.5 Meter van in August.


Sea France even with the 10% discount is over £100 for the same as above.


Richard...


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

I've just booked a crossing via the Caravan Club for £81.02. Out on Sun 8th Aug and Back on Fri 27th Aug and the price includes a free upgrade to the VIP lounge.

Our van is 8.9 long by 3.2 high which cant be booked on line. I called the CC on 01342 316101 direct who sorted it out.

Bargain!

Andy

PS: Just got to decide on where to go now :lol:


----------

